# Off to Hospital



## Savage Rods

Off soon to St Lukes to have heart looked at. I have not felt well for quite some time, tired, dizzy spells, short of breath, etc. Went for stress test and not what I wanted to hear or see. So off today for cardiac catheterization, with probable stints. But doc also said he is not convinced my issue is something a stint could take care of and if he gets in there, does the tests and sees something he doesn't like, we will have to talk to surgeon at that point. I like the doc, he's honest and right up front with me and comes highly recommended.

And he reminds me I am not 25 anymore. I just turned 60 and he said it's maybe time to slow it down. That would be a change for me, but I know he's right too. Try to get a better balance of life, enjoy things more. Thanks for all the calls, visits and messages from those who have known about this. We'll get this going, get it done and get back to work shortly.


----------



## Chase This!

I had no clue. Sorry to hear, Don. Good luck. We'll be thinking about you.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Good luck. Prayers sent.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Your going to a very good place, Good luck!


----------



## Captfry

Don, I hope all goes well and your back out doing what you like to do soon! 

Prayers sent,

Jason and Wendy


----------



## Capt Buff

*Wish You All the Best*

Don, Hope all goes well and you are back home as soon as possible. Good Luck! Prayers sent.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Don, I hate to be the one to break it to you but 60 is not old. Just get everything fixed up, take a rest and get back in the game. Whatever you do, don't retire. You are a master craftsman and a lot of people depend upon you for a superior product.

Please tell Susie to give us a shout if there is anything you need. Anything!


----------



## Savage Rods

Oh Jerry, I know 60 isn't old. I only wish I were 25 again ha. I'll get back going shortly


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

Prayers sent get well soon sir


----------



## NautiHooker

Praying for the best and speedy recovery. Get well soon!
Josh


----------



## rookie06

Hope everything works out ok Don.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Wishing you the best of luck and a speedy recovery Don! I'm sure you'll be back at it in no time.

Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Court

Had the same thing happen back in 2005-Went to St. Lukes & had blockage & had a stent put in & I felt better instantly-I tell people it was kinda like pulling a bad tooth-It was instant relief-I hope you have the same experience-Good Luck Buddy-Keep in touch.


----------



## Muddskipper

You need to do more fishing, and less work during the holidays 

If I took you hostage with a dull spoon and forced you on a boat, then you will have an excuse


----------



## Reel Time

Prayers sent. The docs will get you all fixed up and you'll be doing the things you love again. 60 is not old at all.


----------



## Hotrod

Speedy recovery Don, hope all goes well


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Get well soon Don. Prayers sent for you.


----------



## BigWill

Take care of yourself first Don! If you and Susie need anything at all, I'm just around the bend from you. Don't hesitate to ask for help around the house or whatever. I'll be glad to help out! 

Get well soon!


----------



## buzzard bill

*Yikes!*

Prayers being sent up right now Don. Keep us posted on your progress.

Capt. Bill


----------



## Bill C

Good work for catching it early. 

All the best, Bill C


----------



## Wizness

Which Dr. Are you seeing? I work my other job at St. Luke's..its a good place to be.


----------



## lbuoys

Good luck - prayers sent.


----------



## bjd76

Git'r'Done and we'll get some more tuna your way for that healthier lifestyle.


----------



## JB Offshore

Prayers are with you Don. That is a great place to go for care.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no_worries

You will be good as new soon. You're a salty dog!


----------



## williamcr

Prayers sent
Take care buddy


----------



## dbarham

Savage Rods said:


> Off soon to St Lukes to have heart looked at. I have not felt well for quite some time, tired, dizzy spells, short of breath, etc. Went for stress test and not what I wanted to hear or see. So off today for cardiac catheterization, with probable stints. But doc also said he is not convinced my issue is something a stint could take care of and if he gets in there, does the tests and sees something he doesn't like, we will have to talk to surgeon at that point. I like the doc, he's honest and right up front with me and comes highly recommended.
> 
> And he reminds me I am not 25 anymore. I just turned 60 and he said it's maybe time to slow it down. That would be a change for me, but I know he's right too. Try to get a better balance of life, enjoy things more. Thanks for all the calls, visits and messages from those who have known about this. We'll get this going, get it done and get back to work shortly.


Best of luck Don

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## djduke47823

Prayers sent


----------



## altez

Hope everything is okay .. you'll be in my thoughts!


----------



## saltwater4life

Prayers said for you don, stay possitive and good luck! Everything will turn out for the best!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Don, I just saw this and I am sure by now all is good. Spent 4 years at SLEH and know it well. Let me know if I can help in anyway.

Godspeed,

David


----------



## MustangMike

Our prayers are with you. They will figure it out and you will be back at in a jiffy. Get well Don!


----------



## mredman1

*Prognosis*

Don,

You are doing the right thing in getting tested. A blocked artery could be serious, especially if it affects the artery that goes into the left ventricle (called the widow maker).

Houston has many of the finest cardiologists in the world. You will be in good hands.

Stents, including drug-eluding stents are common but sometimes a bypass may be required if you have signficant blockage of arteries.

It is also possible that clogged arteries are not the problem.

I agree with Slightly Dangerous - you are not that old.......you have a lot of potential fishing years ahead of you.

Mike


----------



## FISH TAILS

Hope all is well with ya!!


----------



## iridered2003

prayers sent buddy. keep on keepin 0n


----------



## rambunctious

*Hospital*

Prayers go with you my friend,keep us posted.
Terry


----------



## broadonrod

All will go we'll Don. You have a big sword to crank on this coming season. Get all that behind you and let's go fishing! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I will try to keep it simple here. It sounds like you may not have had a heart attack yet. Your story is much like my dad's. He went for a stress test in November of 1991, and the doctor had him stop because the doctor did not like what he saw. However, my dad did not have a heart attack. It was not an emergency trip, but within a few days my dad went to hospital and ended up having a triple bypass. He was 70 at the time of the operation, and is alive at 92 today. Admittedly, dementia has set in the last year, but you are doing the right thing. Yes, it is serious, but modern medicine is unbelievable.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Sounds like you need less time at work and more time hooked up! Prayers sent, hope you feel better!


----------



## Bluewaterbound

*In good hands....*

Don,

St Lukes is among the best facilities in the United States if not the very best for heart care. My wife was diagnosed with heart issues over six months ago and was treated at Tomball Hospital initially. The doctor in Tomball found 3 blocked arteries. One at 90% , than 60% and than 40%. The 90% blockage was in the "widow makers" artery. He recommended triple bypass. He said stints were not an option because of where the blockages were.

He referred us to Dr. David Ott (heart surgeon) at St Lukes who concurred with our physician in Tomball. He recommended triple bypass. However, he had us visit with St Lukes Cardiologist Dr. Robert Walmsley for a look see at the blockages.

Dr. Walmsley agreed that they were in a bad area but felt confident he could place the stints where others said it wasn't possible.

She has had two surgeries to place a total of 3 stints now.

The Dr's at St Lukes are the best of the best IMO. Dr Walmsley is a skilled surgeon and a wonderful soul.

Hang in there Don and if you need to talk I pm'ed you my phone # .

Richard


----------



## Dismissed

Just saw this post.....Kathy and I's thoughts and prayers are with you Don.


----------

